# Church bells



## Hamish (Apr 3, 2015)

Just building Dapol church and eventually want to include bells and maybe hymns, can anyone help with advice and products please?
Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.enginehouseservices.com/products/CHURCH-BELL-#4-_-HQ-SERIES-SOUND-MODULE.html


----------

